# [Request] Satoru Shibata dancing gif



## Bedel (Mar 8, 2016)

Okay now, I think we really need this. We *need* a gif with only Shibata dancing (not background), but I think I'm not well enought with this thing and I'll mess it up. Can someone do it? Here you go with the video and some other gifs to do it 











Thanks a lot to the one who can save us.


----------

